
Ask HN: Does your job feel like a production line? - quickthrower
In my current job and previous job there has been a huge emphasis on estimates for work and estimates vs. actual.<p>This is on the level of all tasks, even 2hr ones.<p>I find it causes stress as I am always looking at the clock and sometimes taking shortcuts so I don&#x27;t feel the shame of going over or asking for more time.<p>It also means I don&#x27;t bother thinking or exploring ideas to make things better as there isn&#x27;t a JIRA ticket for that and i would have to get permission first. Probably they&#x27;d say no because backlog takes priority.<p>I&#x27;ve been taken to task for how long something has taken many times. I&#x27;m sick of it.<p>It was a big reason I quit my last job and similarly might quit this one.<p>These are in otherwise prima facie great jobs: good pay, good side perks like you&#x27;d imagine from Google.<p>Is this the trend towards holding a stopwatch up to he developers head?, have I been unlucky, am I being unrealistic to go back to the old days where your boss broadly trusts you?
======
leonard_cohen
Yeah. The middle management sucks. I am in the same situation and I think the
better solution is: you get a tech lead position and then do the things on
your own schedule. Another alternative solution is to go to great
team/companies to avoid this kind of middle management.

The first line engineer always be played by the sucked middle management.

